# 8/27 Trysler Grounds Dive/ Fish



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

April (Sniper's), Lane (FishnLane), Lane (DiverDwn), Paul Boyden, Steve Baughman, and myself (Sniper) to the Trysler Grounds

Headed out to what we thought was going to be a repeat of our last trip. 
Not so. The seas at the pass were the soothest we would see all day. As we continued on to the Trysler Grounds we were met with 2-4 with the occasional monster in there. 

Once we arrived on the grounds there were two other boats in the area. Both were large charter boats. We found a secluded spot and dropped the anchor. Lane and I dropped in. Got to the bottom through the layer of snot to find beautiful rocks everywhere. We wee met with a snowey grouper that I should have shot then. Mission was for lobster though. I managed to find 2 nice ones. One of them was the largest I have ever seen in person. Lane found 7. We didn't cover much of an area but it was 120+ feet so bottom time was short. Got to the anchor line and saw the snowey again and took a shot. Too far away. The area was loaded with grouper. They acted strange. None of them ran like they usually do. Just laid there. 

Got back up to the top and asked how the fishing was. :thumbdown:
Only caught Porgys and Ruby Redlips. We decided to pull anchor and used the anchor ball. I guess the anchor was held tight cause the line snapped. Too big of an area to try and pin point it too as the current was picking up. 

Lane and I made a decision to try and get ahead of the area and go down a rope with a weight bag on it and glide across the area. We geared up and dropped in. Got to the line and away from the boat. ( it was bouncing pretty hard on the waves that had picked up to steady 4's). Got down the line to the bottom and Lane and I held onto the weight belt as we glided 2 feet off the bottom through a canyon. We got so lucky with our placement. The boat was drifting, pulling us along at about 1-1.5 MPH right beside a ledge. The whole time we were on the bottom we were surrounded by rocks and ledges. We saw some nice flounder and I saw a couple lobster. I tried for them but if I would have waited a second later I would have missed the boat and I saw Lane going past me. I swam up and grabbed his flipper he was extending to me and crawled my way back up him to the rope. We stayed down as long as we could. I had to keep purging the water that was leaking in around my smile. Made it back to the boat safely and bragged about the beauty we saw down there. The eels were everywhere. Fish looked at us strangely as we went flying by like we were superman. This was the best dive I have had yet. 

Got to the boat for our surface interval and decided to try to get the fishermen on some good bottom. I took the boat over some good spots. I could see the fish down there on the machine, but nothing would bite. They tried every technique but nothing. We figured it was due to some pressure change or something. Paul did manage a Cobia that was close but just not legal enough. His first Cobia :notworthy:

Time for our last dive. Seas were picking up and the current was up to 2.5. Drop in at a different spot. By the time we got to the bottom there was nothing to see but starfish and the occasional fortress of oyster shells some fish had built. Pretty boring and freezing cold. We didn't stay long. Get back to the boat with 4-6' seas. Hard to get on the boat. Used the tag line to stay away from her while I worked my way back to the ladder. Once on board we saw the seas had grow to ridiculous and decided to head North. We hit a few spots on the way in that produced a lot of juvi snapper and flounder. Nothing we could take to the house. 

We decided to head in. It was a hell of a day. We were all a little sore. I think we all still had a wonderful time. The fish would have been the icing but it was still nice being on the water.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report, that one you are holding in your right hand is a mega dozer for sure! Pretty cool, I've always wanted to dive over that way.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Great report. Thank you.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Reguardless of the catch, I still had a great time


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

The after math. The one one the blue plate was the big one (Right hand). Pink was the small one (Left hand).


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice, mind sharing how you cooked them? I always pull the tails off and grill with butter and garlic and greek seasoning, but your way looks good too!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Boiled them in Tony's


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks great, Yum!!
Awesome report!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

To me they always taste better when they are free. Well I guess factoring in gas and everything else, caught yourself would seem more appropriate. I have always eaten them fresh. Have you ever froze them for later?


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice Report and pics. I tried the Trysler Grounds on Sunday for the first time and ended up on nothing but sand. I have no skill at finding this natural bottom. I will try again, but very frustrating, especially with flies biting us all day while we were on the boat.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Very nice! I'm jealous.


----------

